# Good Breed to Start with?



## daved

What's a good first timers breed? 

I want to be able to produce eggs. I don't want to eat the chickens. I don't think I could do it.


----------



## Apyl

Really it all depends on alot of factors, white or brown eggs, weathers in your area, ect. Leghorns lay really well and lay a white egg almost daily. But their not great to look at in my opinion. I prefer some color to my flock. Other good egg layers are Heritage Rhode Island Reds, Barred Rocks, Red star, Cuckoo Maran, and Delawares. Now there are TONS more breeds that lay at above average rates but you have to decide the specifics that your looking for. Some breeds are not cold hardy or heat hardy, some require artificial light in the winter to continue laying, do you want bantam breeds ( smaller breeds) or standard, do you want to stick with heritage or are you ok with modified breeds. Also how much room do you have. Some breeds are excellent foragers while other not so much. Some do excellent in pens others prefer free range. 

Let me know what your looking for and I can help you narrow down a breed list.  Good luck.


----------



## Sundancers

I like the old fashion breeds ... Give me a Dominique anyday.


----------



## Berta

Buff Orpingtons are my favorite. They follow me around like puppies.


----------



## CCWriter

I like the Buffs, but I think my favorite breed to suggest for a beginner to try out are Black Autralorp's. Friendly, easy on feed (if you're going that route), good layers and cold/heat tolerant. 
As, APYL says though, it really does depend on a lot of different factors.


----------



## tnfarmgirl

WE started with a few Leghorns and then added Rhode island reds, Amerauna and Red Stars, we have one New Hamphsire..

The Leghorns lay white eggs,are a little wacky but great layers and start laying around 5 months or so..

Reds are my favorite...I have five...the lay brown eggs and are friendly and actually follow me around the yard...

We have a few Amercauna which lay a blue/green egg...my grandkids fight over eating these...So I bought a few more this spring, will be glad when they start laying...


----------



## ComputerGuy

I find leg horns very forgiving! After that Buffs. Buffs also a very good layers if you don't mind brown eggs. Of course IMHO


----------



## LdMorgan

I have a few Reds, Blacks, & barred Rocks. I think I like the barred Rocks best. They seem to be smarter than the average chicken, and they lay very dependably.


----------



## piglett

Berta said:


> Buff Orpingtons are my favorite. They follow me around like puppies.


well i'll jump on in & say this
my wife & i have 27 Orpingtons most are buffs but 9 are english orpingtons which get really big , i'm talking 15 lbs for a full grown rooster.
they can take the hot or cold , like to lay year round. 
at this point we feed them breakfast & then we turn them loose in the yard. no need to mow the grass , they eat it as soon as it starts to get over a couple inches tall. if you have a little room orpingtons are tough to beat. now if you wish to keep them cooped up year round in a small area you may wish to look into other breeds.(bantys)

good luck
piglett
wolfeboro,nh


----------



## jjwilson72000

I'll third the Orpingtons as a good all-around breed. They are friendly, good foragers, good egg producers, and cold and heat hardy. If you have some type of specific situation there could be a better breed for it, depending.

Aurericanaus are also good, though mine are too...nice? As in bantams can chase them off food, scratch, etc.


----------



## ORChicknlady

I am partial to Rhode Island Reds, they lay consistantly, rarely ever get sick, do well in very cold conditions (their feathers are close and tight to their bodies, helps them keep more body heat in).
They are decently friendly enough, and not too peckish if either hand raised or have been taught their place. I am not enchanted by their looks, they are plain looking, although nice color, but I get them for their dependability on laying about 6 eggs a week per bird all year long, without fail.

It is my understanding that Barred Rocks are also a efficient of layers (this is one of the breeds Rhode Islands were bred from), and are quite chatty and easy going to boot. Not particularly flashy birds, again, plain, but good birds and good layers.

Now we get into bantys...we had two Rhode Island Red Bantys, Henny and Penny. They laid some pretty large banty eggs, 6 days a week, so they had retained their Rhode Island egg laying ability in their little banty bodies, and to boot were fierce little mothers to all the eggs laid by the other when there was a rooster fertilizing..their banty trait (bantys are known fantastic brood hens). They were personable for RIR's being bantys they were quite social with us. 

We currently have a banty Americauna, cute little thing, sweet temperment, lays tiny blue eggs, and she likes to sit on others eggs too. Pretty bird with the classic Americauna looks (gold collar, gray lined feathers on bottom half of body).

I also have some Black Jersey Giants that are just 4 months old. I did not "hand raise" these, let them out after brooding them as chicks and they are going to be big, but right now seem to be flighty...ugh...big scaredy birds. Hard to tell, young hens can be flighty till they age a bit and realize you aren't going to kill them. Like I said, I brooded them in a brooder did not do much handling, they all usually come around to being ok. We got a rooster from this group, a Jersey Giant Rooster to breed, going to with one Jersey hen and one RIR (we'll see what I get from that). Increasing my flock, and maybe get myself another large breed to breed with him too. 

Sorry, getting off topic a bit. As for the Jerseys, if you hand raise them they supposedly will be BIG babies, from what I have been told. Their nature is supposed to be docile (well if you are a 10 pound hen do you think you would have to worry about the others picking on you?).

I have had Wyandottes, and they are friendly, quite independent birds, love to wander, had one New Hampshire Red, good bird, talkative, sort of drove us nuts, but nice. Had full size americaunas, flighty birds, nice looking, but found them ornery to each other, we had a serious pecking and attacking problem within their ranks, we caught one hen standing on anothers neck, guess they have this gene, a "terminator gene" that can pop up....nice, we got rid of those. Had the Black Sexlinks, hens, with the red on the chest, nice birds, easy going, good layers, nice to look at too.

Last but not least, if you're looking for just a pet like bird, a cochin. Feather footed, our son brought us a banty feather footed cochin, little gray thing, would follow me around talking to me, and if I stood still long enough it would stand on my foot. Loved to be held, chirped happily when you held it. So terribly cute but got lonely when its companion (a little seabright) got taken by something that got into the barn at night, it was so sad, then stood there making a sad long "peeeep"....bantys are not good for country settings unless tightly kept, we made our son come get it to live with the other bantys they had. Full on cochins, to my understanding are just good for pets, not good layers at all.

My last suggestion to any beginners, look into all the hatchery sites. They have good info on what birds are best for what. You can even call them and talk to them about it all. If you ordered chicks directly from them, you have to buy at least 25 at a time, not a good idea for first timers, and not during cold months (most will die in shipment via USPS). Getting chicks at local feed stores is best.


----------



## weirdo

Do you have a hatchery site you like to use?


----------



## Roslyn

http://www.meyerhatchery.com

This is where I purchased my Delawares, Australorps and Rocks and I am very pleased with the quality of birds that I received as well as great customer service. I called just after receiving my order of 48 peeps because I had a peep with a very bizarre behavior. Although they were perplexed as well, the woman I talked to took the time to discuss everything and then called me back within several hours after she went around and asked their experts. In the end we suspected (thank you husband!!) that the peep was having an inner ear problem. Inside two days it cleared up and the peep went back to being a peep.

I love the Delawares. Calm birds that roam, but not too far. Roosters are calm and pleasant and I now have sons from my first roosters and they too are pleasant birds (BIG). They are "lovers not fighters". I did like the Australorps, they laid well, very well, but those are the hens that went broody like a disease. Also every australorp rooster was just plain evil.

The Rocks are good, well feathered, lovely birds I would get those again. However, I purchased some Barred Rocks through my feed store and they aren't rocks, they are leg horns with barred feathers. Half of them won't even fully molt and walk around half naked, even in the winter. My Rocks from the Meyer Hatchery look and act like rocks, the others are just plain weird and anti-social.

Rhode Island Reds. Well, I may someday buy some from Heritage stock, the ones I've had came from the feed store. They are small, flighty and stupid birds. They lay well, but I have had some just up and die for no reason and not even looking ill. So beware where you buy them from!!

I also loved my Wyandottes. A truly dual purpose hen. Good all around layer and a very stocky meat bird to boot.

My Auraconas are interesting birds, no two look alike and the blue and green eggs are great!! However they are anti-social and not a "pet" chicken. I'm surprised that they haven't packed their bags and left, there for awhile I thought they would leave, since they all seemed to stray as far as any chicken I have ever owned. My son was walking on the railroad tracks when he spotted a hen up in the woods. We wandered through there and found a nest of old eggs that were (by our best estimate) about a quarter mile away from home, up and across the railroad tracks, through a thick grove of pine trees and across an ATV trail. In a patch of brambles we found green eggs. So I knew they were from the chickens, and not some other wild bird.

Some advise from an old hand to a newbie. Even if you never plan to butcher your chickens for meat be prepared to euthanize them. Have a plan in place because the day will come when something happens to a chicken and you have to put it out of its misery. It could be maimed by any kind of predator or injured on the road. In the beginning it isn't easy because you name them and they become part of your family and it can be heartbreaking. However it's a fact of life with chickens. Every animal out there except maybe a bunny wants to eat them, and they are awake when you are asleep and they will keep trying until they are successful. It helps to be mentally prepared

Good Luck!


----------



## CCWriter

I got some of mine from Meyer hatchery too. Their minimum order is four, so you can start out with a very small flock if you want! 
I got my Buff rooster there (over zealous, not too protective or helpful to the hens, but maybe he was just a dud) and three Columbian Wyandottes. The CW's laid great, but they were horrible bullies to my other girls! Gave them to a family member that just wanted a few layers. I am in the process of culling out my Buff's, but now worry about having to deal with the roo for my BA's, after what Roslyn said


----------



## ORChicknlady

Rosalyn is so right...they get picked off easily, especially if you have them out like we do. Free ranging egg layers are easy targets, we have coyotes out here that have ravaged our flock all in one week, took us down by four. Before that it was a resident hawk, and a few young pullets were out before they were supposed to be (found a hole big enough to squeeze thru and for some reason stepped out into the dark) and were gotten by a resident owl. 

Here is my list of predators; hawks of all sort, turkey vultures, owls, coyotes, cougars (we see them here occassionally), local rampaging dogs and raccoons. Then the local wild cats will try to get the little ones (pullets). So it is an ongoing battle to keep them safe, and you have to distance yourself and realize you will lose some.

Hatcheries? I like Ideal Hatchery in TX, nice people, good about giving you credit for large chick losses in transit, good about helping decide a good breed for your area. However, any good reputable hatchery is ok, and always good when it is closer to you, so your chicks have a better chance to get to you without a lot of losses.


----------



## Riverdale

weirdo said:


> Do you have a hatchery site you like to use?


We get ours from the local Farm and Home, who gets them from

http://www.townlinehatchery.com/

We have had excellent luck with Townline. And as a bonus, it is about 20 minutes from the MiL's


----------



## Riverdale

As for which breed, it depends on where you live. Some breed do better in the heat, some can get severe frostbite on their combs in hard winters.

We have a mixed flock, RIR, barred Rocks, Buff Orps, Austrolopes and Leghorns with a Isa Brown 'roo. 15 hens (8 will start laying in about a month or so).

Next year, we are going to hatch some of our eggs.


----------



## Diane

My first chickies are 3 weeks old today. I have two speck sussex, 2 australorps, 2 buff orps, 2 silver wyandottes and 1 columbian wyandotte.

I handle and interact with them alot. Right now, I'd say my Buff's are the friendliest, the columbian next, those 3 are always "on" me, the others are friendly just don't seem to be as mushy as those 3..

Got mine from MPC (meyer), very happy with them and would order from them again


----------



## Snyburg

I have two Black Australorpes that have been wonderful layers! One is especially good at giving me a brown egg every day. She misses one or two days a year but I figure she deserves a rest. lol I recently added some chicks so time will tell which of them are good layers.


----------



## edenjohnny

Well, I rescued 5 Lohmann Brown free range laying hens at 70 weeks, (time for slaughter) they are still giving me 4 eggs a day regular as clockwork. One nhas moulted and back in production , it might follow like that at regular intervals. By the way the eggs weigh at 74 grammes , large. 
Johnny


----------



## Toni

*Good breed to start with*

I like the Salmon Faverolles.....They are fairly gentle and are good layers, besides being beautiful birds.


----------



## Fetthunter

We decided on Silkies for our first chicks. We like the 'unique-ness' of them (blue-black skin, feathers that are like fur, feathered legs and feet, head crests, 5 toes on each foot instead of 4, etc.). We wanted a small-ish flock and most breeders have larger minimums than we wanted to work with, so went the egg/incubation route - to control both the size and color of the individual chickens by purchasing specific eggs.

We bought 7 'blue' Silkie eggs from Riverside Silkies on Long Island (NY), and had them shipped to us. They were laid on a Saturday and Sunday, shipped on Monday, and arrived on Thursday. After 24 hours of sitting 'point-down', they were placed into the incubator (a Brinsea Mini Advance). Our kids got to become involved in the incubation process by monitoring the eggs and the incubator, studying the phases of embryo development, etc. They were learning without realizing it! 

We were told that only 50% of eggs hatch, but we had a perfect 100% hatch!  We ended up with 1 'blue', 1 'black', and 5 'splash' (white with blue splotches). This is normal for 'blue' Silkies. Normally you get 50% blue, 25% black, and 25% splash, but nature has the final word. 

Our chicks hatched on June 1st and turn 4 weeks old on Friday. They've been great. They're currently in a brooder box that I built and we get to watch them all day. We take them outside to play when the weather allows. They're like kids. Each has its own personality and traits. We know that these being more of a 'show/exotic'-type chicken, that the hens will only produce about 2-3 eggs each per week. We see them as pets that will occasionally provide us with eggs, and that's ok with us.


----------



## Nutty_Gnome

We started in March of 2012 with 1 bantam black silkie, a cinnamon queen, a buff, and a barred rock. They are all great birds though the silkie seems to be mentally challenged! The kids chase them every day and the birds don't freak out too much over being held. We got them at 7-days-old and were sure to hold them every day. We used freeze-dried mealworms to entice the chickens to follow us around and 'be more friendly'. We expect some eggs to start appearing in August.


----------



## rob

i think all silkies must be the same lol. mine is definately mentaly challenged. took 30 mins to figure out how to walk around a door lol


----------



## ORChicknlady

Some breeds are just dodo heads...Rhode Islands are pretty intelligent, for chickens, and we had these beautiful Americaunas (they come is such gorgeous colors with their gold collar areas, one hen was just all gold w/ a black collar) but man are they just goofy, flighty birds, always sitting on the nest and breaking eggs...

Then there are the meat birds, the Cornish Crosses....ugh...dumb as a box of rocks, thank goodness they only take 8 weeks to raise to butcher, I would not be able to stand them beyond that.


----------



## Riverdale

edenjohnny said:


> Lohmann Brown By the way the eggs weigh at 74 grammes , large.
> Johnny


Never heard of that breed. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## leirob007

after running many different breeds. I settled on a pure strain of Rhode Island Red. I Love the barred rocks also. I still have some of those. all my chickens came out of my incubators and are very people friendly. I have never had an " agressive chicken " like many of the rhode island red reviews indicate. for my money. I'll take a pure line of Rhode Island Red or a Barred Rock. ( Be aware that many people mistakenly call a barred rock a dominecker or dominique where the barred rock has a single comb and the dominique has a rose comb ) I prefer single comb chicken. I think they look better and stay cleaner.


----------



## ORChicknlady

I like Rhode Islands for their dependability and hardiness. I get eggs year round from them at a steady pace. They can be ornery, and are bossy birds. Queens of the barnyard!! Have even seen them bossing roosters around.

We have our one old hen, I think she's about 4 now, no eggs, but she is the one they all want to be roosting with at night. She is a nice calm old bird, easy going, no fuss, walks around doing her own thing., does not feel the need to be with the others...funny old bird.


----------



## renee3025

We have Ameracaunas and love them. They are like pets. Not laying yet but super friendly. We also have an Australorp that has been great with our seven year old. She lets her pick her up and carry her around whenever she wants to. Our Rhode Islands were so mean we ended up getting rid of them but that may just be my experience.


----------



## ORChicknlady

We have one Rhode Island in particular, she is a snot! Once she's in the nesting box laying on eggs from others, or wants to sit on hers, you reach in and she does this devilish screech...I just reach in grab her and pull her out anyways..you can't give the ornery ones a chance to peck at you, let them know who's boss. Once they realize they are not boss, it will stop (complaints will continue, but not the peckishness).

I push my hens around, give them a little chase once in a while, corner them and pick them up, handle them as much as possible in raising them and when they're older, they are better natured this way.


----------



## CMCLB

Great thread! Thanks for all the info. We have a very mixed flock. The Plymouth Rock Roos are aggressive towards my daughter & will be harvested this weekend at 5 months. The RIR Roo is the Cock of the Walk. The White Rick Roo is his second in command.


----------



## ORChicknlady

I had wound up with a Black Jersey Giant Rooster from 6 I raised as chicks...He started to get big, crowing was pretty fabulous and not even half the size he is going to be, but he started mounting every last hen, banty included, quite aggresively. We dubbed him the barnyard serial rapist..it was awful. Poor hens were bleeding from the head, losing bits of their combs, feathers pulled out everywhere.

I made the decision to get rid of him instead of breed him. We want our hens for eggs, and he was just beating the heck out of them while trying to mate with them. We kept our Old English banty rooster, Lil'John (as in Lil' John and his merry men....this is Lil' john and his merry hens!). He will mount the occassional RIR, who then seems annoyed, but he is not a brute and keeps them in line without abuse.


----------



## Beckie

Orpingtons, huh? I'll have to look into them and probably order them this fall. We started with 3 White Leghorns and 3 RIRs, our girls are about 13-14 weeks old now so we should be getting eggs in the next 4-6 weeks. I want to enlarge the flock though, so it's good to know other breeds that people recommend! Thanks for sharing your insight.


----------



## ChubbyChicken

I grew up with RIR and Ameraucanas, so I wanted something fancier. I have 4 BC Marans, which are my main layers, because other than that, I have bantam Cochins. My BCM's lay eggs that are so large, they don't always fit in the carton. I want to add a winter layer to our flock, next spring, if not sooner, maybe Chanteclers.

Daved, the most important thing to consider is your climate. The more research you do, the less concerned you will have to be with your flock.


----------



## cogburn

I saw a hatchery website the other day that you can order as little as 3 chicks, let me look and see if I can find it. I'll post shortly if I do.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

daved said:


> What's a good first timers breed?
> 
> I want to be able to produce eggs. I don't want to eat the chickens. I don't think I could do it.


Lots of Good & Great egg layer breeds Daved....if you don't mind "flighty" birds the Leghorns are a good choice and easy to find! Australorps have the World Record for laying and are easy to get thru most hatcheries. Finally, the hybrids or sex-links most hatcheries offer are a GREAT choice for beginners in my opinion....cheap and easy to care for!!!


----------



## Marengoite

I would say that it depends on your goals. If all you want is eggs, I'd say the hybrids are a good place to start (Golden buff, Golden comet, Sex-linked, etc.). They are easy to get, inexpensive, guaranteed to be pullets, and productive.

Beyond that, you need to ask what you want your flock to be. Do you want a mixed flock of a variety of birds or do you want to look out and see a nice uniform color? I like red chickens and abhor white ones. I have some Barred rocks for a project I'm working on, but other than that, I have a nice red flock of Buckeyes. My son has a flock of Silver Spangled Hamburgs that are more for show than production, but they are sharp looking birds.

And then you have to ask what conditions you're raising your birds in. Do you want something that will range freely or something that bears confinement well? Do you want calm, easy going chickens or energetic, excitable chickens? Do you want broody hens that will raise chicks or non-setters that will let you gather eggs without pecking your hands? Once you have a feel for what you want to get out of your flock, then you just dive in and order some. I would recommend to anyone new to chickens and unsure of what they want to order a variety pack such as the brown egg layer assortment from Meyer: http://www.meyerhatchery.com/produc...ickens&grd_prodone_filter=PRODUCT_ID = 'AELS' or Ideal which has a variety of assortments: https://secuservices.com/ideal/newideal/Products.aspx?Category=Assortments of Standard Chickens


----------



## ORChicknlady

> or non-setters that will let you gather eggs without pecking your hands?


LOL, I have "non-setters" Rhode Islands, but some of them are peckish anyways!! Though...Rhode Islands as non-setters are known for being this way, it's just part of their breeds personality. There is something subtle about Rhode Islands I like, cannot pin it down. Maybe it is this tad bit of orneryness I think is a little humorous...chickens with an attitude.

In fact when I go into the roosting area at night to do head count (we have had a bit of a predator problem), and if you reach up to the hens, they'll reach out and give your hand a whack with their beaks...so if I have to mess with them for any reason, I immediately cup my hand around their necks to subdue them, lightly of course, this just lets them know they have to submit and it is me (I think their response is they do not see well in the dark so they are on the defense).

The little banty's we have are not anywhere near as ornery, and of course other breeds we have had are not either, so if you're looking for sweet natured birds..RIR's are not what you want.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

ORChicknlady said:


> .....so if you're looking for sweet natured birds..RIR's are not what you want.


Like ORChicknlady, I used to raise RIR's and to this day they are one of my favorite RED'S....obviously I'm a "Buckeye Guy" these days but it's another GREAT RED "dual purpose" fowl. My RIR's were very much the same as she already described but I had a few that were as friendly as the Buckeye...I'm guessing they had a little Buckeye blood in them at one time or another! A little known fact about early RIR's (1900-1930's) is many breeders purchased Buckeyes to "darken" the RIR's which were much more "buff" colored than the DARK RED we see today. I know this from historical research and there are plenty of documents to support this so no offense to my RIR friends who like to claim the Buckeye actually came from RIR's....simply not the case! I love both breeds and personally think there is nothing BETTER for the eye than a flock of REDS in a green pasture.


----------



## ORChicknlady

I have not seen nor heard of buckeyes before, interesting. Were they a heritage breed? I had understood that the RIRs came from Barred Rocks (I have had RIRs with some of their Barred feathers showing up) and the Malay.

I also know we have gotten differing shades of RIRs from different hatcheries. Our first flock was from Ideal, and they were pretty standard auburn color. Then we got a large bunch from Costal Farm and Ranch, and not sure where theirs were from, but they were much darker, and honestly more peckish. Then we recently got 12 more, still chicks but they are really dark chicks, I expect they will be a deep color when mature.

I just favor the RIRs for being sturdy and good layers. Not enamored with them for looks, but they do have this nice quality out in the field, they just look right out there. I have always wanted Barnevelders...hard to get hold of apparently, and beautiful birds.

I have four Black Jersey Giant hens, they are quickly outgrowing our RIR hens, but those RIR hens are in charge. My jersey hens are pretty docile, although big.

As for other breeds, we have had one Wyandotte, Golden Laced. Beautiful bird and pleasant to have around (the classic round, plump hen look), but she had a wandering problem, apparently Wyandottes do like to wander.

I now want more Rhode Island Red bantys...our two we lost to a hawk (they were getting old and slow), Henny and Penny, were great little egg layers, and good little brood hens too. No matter what you did, those two always got out of the fence to wander, they refused to stay penned in. A good bantys other great trait is bug eliminating. Those two would follow us around when we had rake or shovel in hand and would be right behind grabbing anything we left exposed and squirming or crawling. We had ot be careful they would be so close sometimes we'd come close to raking them! I think bantys can be a little smarter than their larger counterparts sometimes. But truthfully, any really socialized chicken (ones who have been handled a lot) will pick up on things a little faster than non-socialized ones.


----------



## ORChicknlady

Just read something on the Buckeyes. Very interesting that they do not feather pick...my hens are always picking at each others feathers, seems RIRs get fixated at times.

As for the mice thing, wow, they would do good out here, we have deer mice in the barn and our chickens could care less. I have a good cat for this, but he does not like the chickens so he won't go into the barn!


----------



## blondie

rob said:


> i think all silkies must be the same lol. mine is definately mentaly challenged. took 30 mins to figure out how to walk around a door lol


The little guys aren't all mentally challenged, they just can't see anything with that crest, having feathers hanging in and around their eyes. Trim the feathers back and see the difference in how they act when they can see where they are going.


----------



## rob

blondie said:


> The little guys aren't all mentally challenged, they just can't see anything with that crest, having feathers hanging in and around their eyes. Trim the feathers back and see the difference in how they act when they can see where they are going.


realy? will it make a difference ? her crest is very large lol


----------



## ORChicknlady

Hah! Chicken haircuts...


----------



## blondie

rob said:


> realy? will it make a difference ? her crest is very large lol


The reason I found out that a haircut will help, even though it will change their appearance somewhat, is that my girls played out in the rain one day and with wet feathers sticking straight up, their eyes were fully exposed. They acted so different, running around and hopping up on things they had always avoided before. They had a great time. After they were dry, they went back to their slow, careful demeanor.


----------



## 7chicks

RIRs are definitely a big on personality breed. My Crabby Abbie lives up to her name! The other 2 RIR's Chloe and Sweetpea (who died last May) are just the sweetest though. The ones I have the most trouble with for being big on attitude are my 3 barred rocks. Sophie acts like a rooster (uh-huh - does the whole deed if she can get away with it), Tillie is a sweetie but 1st to peck at another, and Macie, well she wears her scowl well and does gang up with Sophie on my australorp. I'm seriously tempted to bring home another buddy for my australorp from the fur & feather swap next Saturday. Brought her home a buddy last Sept and that worked well for her. Alyviah is good about staying with her but still mingles with the older girls too. I just really don't know what else to do for my australorp. The 3 barred rocks are just atrocious to her and so is Abbie when she's in a "mood." Any suggestions on what to do for my australorp Lilah is so welcome. She's so submissive and that's really the main problem. Alyviah moves too quick for the others and is so full of fluff, that they can't do much to her. (Alyviah is australorp/white leghorn mix.)


----------



## CartersLegacy

I think a good starter breed would be an Australorp, Delaware, Buff Orpington, or Cochin. All are very docile birds.


----------



## JeremiahsSilkies

daved said:


> What's a good first timers breed?
> 
> I want to be able to produce eggs. I don't want to eat the chickens. I don't think I could do it.


 A easy, Fun, Pretty, 6 of 7 days egg laying chicken is an easter egger, or Ameraucana.


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

You could always go for the silkies. They make good pets and great with kids.


----------



## ReTIRED

I'll agree with recommending *Buff Orpingtons *for a "first-time" chicken enthusiast. I have been well-pleased with mine. They were the FIRST breed of chickens that I acquired. (I've been raising chickens for about 7 years now and I intend to always have some Buff Orpingtons !)
I wish I had _some_ of the "English Variety" of Buff Orpingtons (_larger_) like *Piglett *has...._because...._I'd like to use _some _of the Cockerels that I'll hatch to replace the TURKEYS (grocery store frozen) that I like to put on my _SMOKER _for delicious eating. ( I've been thinking about *New Jersey Black Giants *for this....also. )
_Perhaps...._I should consider a "mix" of the *Black Giants X English Orpingtons* for "Meat-Birds" ? ( slow-smoked )

BUT...for an all-around, calm, enjoyable, easy to care for chicken.....I really LIKE the Buff Orpingtons *!!!*
( my Buff Orpington rooster is very mild-mannered )

Buff Orpingtons --- a GOOD choice.

Bruce ( *ReTIRED *)


----------



## AlexTS113

daved said:


> What's a good first timers breed?
> 
> I want to be able to produce eggs. I don't want to eat the chickens. I don't think I could do it.


If you wan them for egg laying only, leghorns are the best. If you want a pet with personality also, Rhode Island reds are good, as are orpingtons and australorps.


----------



## SpoilMyPooch

Like most things in life, it isn't quite as clear cut to say that there is one breed that is best for all beginners. It depends on your individual circumstances- your geographic location (in terms of climate) and the space and set up that you are able to provide for your chickens. Importantly I think, very few breeds will be totally wrong for you to consider. I think that there are quite a few possible breeds to choose from. If you are willing to work hard, you will enjoy the little buggers- mine continue to fascinate me!


----------



## jenntx

We started with Buff Orpingtons because they were described as a good beginner chicken, that was calm, docile, and good to have around children. My son was only 2 when we first got chickens, so I wanted a breed that would be gentle around him. We loved our buff orpingtons, and just got 4 more baby buffs yesterday. Very easy to care for, for the beginner, and they follow us around like a dog. We live in Texas, but I have read they do well even in cold climates. Ours did great in the horrid heat of texas, but we always put an ice water tub outside for them to wade in, during the really hot days.


----------



## JC17

CCWriter said:


> I got some of mine from Meyer hatchery too. Their minimum order is four, so you can start out with a very small flock if you want!
> I got my Buff rooster there (over zealous, not too protective or helpful to the hens, but maybe he was just a dud) and three Columbian Wyandottes. The CW's laid great, but they were horrible bullies to my other girls! Gave them to a family member that just wanted a few layers. I am in the process of culling out my Buff's, but now worry about having to deal with the roo for my BA's, after what Roslyn said


You don't have to get a rooster


----------



## JC17

Riverdale said:


> We get ours from the local Farm and Home, who gets them from
> 
> http://www.townlinehatchery.com/
> 
> We have had excellent luck with Townline. And as a bonus, it is about 20 minutes from the MiL's


I got my chicks from a local feed store that gets them from Townline. My chickies are Michigan-born like me! I'm pretty happy with their health and just can't get over how cute they are!


----------



## Energyvet

Jc17. I'm glad you're loving your babies!


----------



## piglett

JC17 said:


> You don't have to get a rooster


i like a rooster to be a year old or more. any younger & they have little or no spurs so they can't protect the flock. you hens will be more layed back if they have a "GOOD" rooster to look out for them.
if something with big teath shows up i would much rather have to go find another rooster than replace 1/2 of my layers.

piglett


----------



## freddao

piglett said:


> i like a rooster to be a year old or more. any younger & they have little or no spurs so they can't protect the flock. you hens will be more layed back if they have a "GOOD" rooster to look out for them.
> if something with big teath shows up i would much rather have to go find another rooster than replace 1/2 of my layers.
> 
> piglett


That makes so much sense piglett!!


----------



## JC17

piglett said:


> i like a rooster to be a year old or more. any younger & they have little or no spurs so they can't protect the flock. you hens will be more layed back if they have a "GOOD" rooster to look out for them.
> if something with big teath shows up i would much rather have to go find another rooster than replace 1/2 of my layers.
> 
> piglett


I haven't had good experiences with roosters.... had a bantam leghorn that went after me when I went out to feed him.


----------



## piglett

freddao said:


> That makes so much sense piglett!!


 roosters are free or only a few bucks
ready to lay hens in my area are up to $25
i'm not talking rare breeds just normal layers.
so i may look into getting a pair of cockerels that are brothers
they can share the girls & should be able to double team anything that shows up to eat my ladies.

piglett


----------



## piglett

JC17 said:


> I haven't had good experiences with roosters.... had a bantam leghorn that went after me when I went out to feed him.


 put him in the pot & give the next 1 a try
they are just like people
some are nice
some are layed back
some want to fight
& some are crazy as [email protected]*t 

what more needs to be said?


----------



## JC17

piglett said:


> put him in the pot & give the next 1 a try
> they are just like people
> some are nice
> some are layed back
> some want to fight
> & some are crazy as [email protected]*t
> 
> what more needs to be said?


I was only 12 and he was my pet; I loved him even though he was crazy. I was just a kid so I took him to the humane society rather than eating him. Now, I am mature enough to realize that's* what roosters are for! *(Dinner, that is) They probably euthanized him anyways....


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

If I had to pick only one breed of large fowl (and I have, since we're down to our lowest numbers ever because we have two kids in college at the same time now), I'd go with the Buckeye. I have raised some 12-odd breeds of chicken over the years (I think) and of all of them, they are the one I chose to go with when I had to pick just one. 

I find them calm and friendly. They are a good dual purpose bird that handle temperature extremes well. I don't have to put heat on them in the winter, but they also do well in our hot and humid Kentucky summers. They lay a goodly amount of eggs, roughly 150 to 200 a year. The extra cockerels dress out extremely well (we skin ours because I am too lazy to pluck them) and are VERY tasty indeed. The males are respectful of humans and kind to their wives, a trait I prize. They're just a really good all-around bird, can't recommend them highly enough. I liked them so well I started a breed club for them!


----------



## piglett

Pathfindersfarm said:


> If I had to pick only one breed of large fowl (and I have, since we're down to our lowest numbers ever because we have two kids in college at the same time now), I'd go with the Buckeye. I have raised some 12-odd breeds of chicken over the years (I think) and of all of them, they are the one I chose to go with when I had to pick just one.
> 
> I find them calm and friendly. They are a good dual purpose bird that handle temperature extremes well. I don't have to put heat on them in the winter, but they also do well in our hot and humid Kentucky summers. They lay a goodly amount of eggs, roughly 150 to 200 a year. The extra cockerels dress out extremely well (we skin ours because I am too lazy to pluck them) and are VERY tasty indeed. The males are respectful of humans and kind to their wives, a trait I prize. They're just a really good all-around bird, can't recommend them highly enough. I liked them so well I started a breed club for them!


 we have 3 breeds rite now at our place
i would go with buff orpingtons
they are larger than say a RiR
so they are better for the table
they will lay even if it gets below zero
they go broody so you don't have to have a incubator unless you want lots of chicks. they lay large brown eggs,
the hens are calm & can be picked up. 
they too are a good all around bird to have at your place.

piglett


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

I too love Orps, but the only problem I have with them is that single comb. It does tend to get frostbite in the winter, which slows down the males and their fertility. So if you're hatching in winter (which some of us do), that's an issue.

Buckeyes, with their pea comb, don't have that issue, and hence are an excellent bird for cold climates, but also do well in warmer climates too (we're in Kentucky.)


----------



## wademach1977

My favorite breed of chicken are barred rocks when I can find them or when I can get a hen to raise me some chickens.


----------



## piglett

Pathfindersfarm said:


> I too love Orps, but the only problem I have with them is that single comb. It does tend to get frostbite in the winter, which slows down the males and their fertility. So if you're hatching in winter (which some of us do), that's an issue.
> 
> Buckeyes, with their pea comb, don't have that issue, and hence are an excellent bird for cold climates, but also do well in warmer climates too (we're in Kentucky.)


we have started to insulate out main coop with 1" foam board
we have to cover it rite then so they don't try to eat it 
so it should be warmer in the coop next winter.
my hens took some time off once we had a week straight of -10f weather, can't say i blame them.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

piglett said:


> we have started to insulate out main coop with 1" foam board
> we have to cover it rite then so they don't try to eat it
> so it should be warmer in the coop next winter.
> .


Isn't that weird, what IS the attraction of styrofoam? I've never met a chicken that didn't like to peck and eat it. Just so odd.

On the plus side, it doesn't seem to harm them, and in situations where you can't lay your hands on some cabbage, it can be used in a pinch to keep them busy when they're cooped up in the winter and need something to do so they won't peck each other.


----------



## piglett

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Isn't that weird, what IS the attraction of styrofoam? I've never met a chicken that didn't like to peck and eat it. Just so odd.
> 
> On the plus side, it doesn't seem to harm them, and in situations where you can't lay your hands on some cabbage, it can be used in a pinch to keep them busy when they're cooped up in the winter and need something to do so they won't peck each other.


we like to go up to the dump & get clean used boards 
we nail them up over the foam so it doesn't get eaten


----------



## realsis

I personally think silkies are a good breed to start with! I love mine a lot!


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

I love Silkies too, we used to breed them and I miss them a lot. I liked being able to keep Black/Blue/Splash together in one breeding pen, it was very convenient. My favorite though was a white hen my daughters made a pet of, her name was Luna. You can still see her photo on our website (see the link in my signature.) She was such a hoot, so much personality in such a small package! She was clever enough to know how to dunk her crest in the waterer so it got wet, then she could see better. We wound up keeping her crest tied up with hair tape so she wouldn't get it wet all the time. Funny girl...


----------



## spots

Try an ester egger


----------



## Dianne88

spots said:


> Try an ester egger


Looks like my EE


----------



## MaransGuy

I like the Ameraucana. Another nice beginners breed is the Black Australorp.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I started with partridge and barred rocks as well as leghorns.


----------



## MaransGuy

My first breed I got was an RIR.


----------



## realsis

I love the silkie breed


----------



## owenbrayson

I like the sex links


----------



## calebpayne70

I love the red sex Linz


----------



## Bee

Good breed to start with? The training wheels of the chicken world...Black Australorp. Healthy, hardy, good laying, very little issues, thrifty on feed, longevity of laying life, moochy and quirky personalities. 

Another is the White Plymouth Rock..another great bird for a beginner and so very many good traits and no bad ones. Big, sooooooo soft, sweet, docile, hardy, excellent lay, longevity of lay, good feed conversion...just the perfect bird for a new flock.


----------



## Jabberwocky

As i am beginner my self.. I enjoy both the Rhode island red and the Red Producers.. The two EE we picked up are nice. But i think that if I were to breed it would he Rhode Island Reds.


----------



## broncorckcrwlr

Another vote for the Rhode Island Reds for a beginner.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Rhode island red!


----------



## jmc0319

Australorps


----------



## Jabberwocky

Jabberwocky said:


> As i am beginner my self.. I enjoy both the Rhode island red and the Red Producers.. The two EE we picked up are nice. But i think that if I were to breed it would he Rhode Island Reds.


A small correction.. What I thought was a Rhode Island Red is in reality a New Hampshire Red. Ooopps...


----------



## Sylvester017

*Dominique*



LdMorgan said:


> I have a few Reds, Blacks, & barred Rocks. I think I like the barred Rocks best. They seem to be smarter than the average chicken, and they lay very dependably.


The reason BRs are the best is because their founding breeder stock was the Dominique. The Dominique is a heritage breed that has survived from at least America's Colonial era and perhaps England before that. However, the BR had game bird bred into it to make it larger and doesn't have the nice smaller rose comb of the Doms w/ no frostbite to worry about. Plus Doms being lighter weight are easier on the feed bill, active foragers, camouflaged feathering, sweet tempered, productive layer, and hasn't had broodiness bred out of it. A great all-round egg-layer of brown med-to-large eggs. Apparently Colonials used the very soft feathers (I can verify that) to make pillows & comforters, and birds were also used for table meat. Not bad for a 4.5-5 lb chicken.


----------



## Sylvester017

*Dominique and Barred Rock*



wademach1977 said:


> My favorite breed of chicken are barred rocks when I can find them or when I can get a hen to raise me some chickens.


Friends of mine had 2 BRs and said they were too intimidating toward their flockmates. They weren't too happy with their aggressive Orps and Marans either. We gave them our nasty Marans to sell eggs but they have another nasty Marans of their own so they tolerate her.

BRs founding breeder stock is Dominique but got crossed with Malay fighting game bird to get a bigger table meat bird. I'm beginning to rule out breeds that have been created with any fighting game history. You just never know when that aggressive temperament gene will show up from generation to generation. You could be lucky and get the Dominique traits or unlucky to get the game bird traits. BRs are good layers because they inherited that trait from the gentle Doms. After all the history and research we ruled out for ourselves all game bird crosses in created birds like RIR, BR, NHR, etc. It's not to say there can't be excellent strains or lines in these breeds - just a personal choice. BTW - we have had a couple of these breeds already in the past. We lucked out with good BRs and NHRs but our friends weren't so lucky with their BRs.

The American Dominique Colonial heritage breed is a 4-5 lb medium size LF hen laying 4-5 brown eggs/per week MED-to-LG, excellent foragers make other breeds look lazy, good feed conversion, VERY soft feathers, rose comb good in cold regions, camouflaged, alert, sweet curious temperament, good toward flockmates, and ability to raise their own young has not been bred out of them like production breeds or commercial sexlinks.

One thing we have personally experienced is the outgoing unafraid curiosity of the Dom chicks as we've had a few different breeds. Most chicks come looking for handouts but quickly get bored and scamper off. But Dom chicks will stick around to investigate your hands, arms, shoulders, hair,computer, eyeglasses, etc. Darnedest experience of a breed we've ever had. 

Happy hunting out there as y'all search for your perfect breeds to meet your perfect needs!


----------



## Sylvester017

*EEs and Ameraucanas*



spots said:


> Try an ester egger


Our friends have 3 EEs and 1 Ameraucana and absolutely love them not only for the colorful eggs, but because they are such sweet, talkative, gentle flockmates. They are quick to avoid the other nastier tempered breeds around them. The EEs and Ameraucanas are easily picked on but to their credit they are quick to avoid entanglements. IMO I would hesitate to mix them in with potential aggressors like RIR, BR, Orps, Marans, etc. simply because EEs/Amer are basically non-combative overall.

We have one APA Blue Wheaten Ameraucana who was the kookiest, spookiest, jittery bird we ever had but after she matured at POL has become one of our favourites. She is not interested in being alpha and leaves flock politics to the others. She is just interested in actively foraging, chasing stray cats and wild birds out of the yard, talking to us whenever we give her feedback conversation, and generally the sweetest temperament without a mean bone in her beautiful body.

BTW - the blue eggs are a bonus!


----------



## Sylvester017

*White Plymouth Rock and Sussex*



Bee said:


> Good breed to start with? The training wheels of the chicken world...Black Australorp. Healthy, hardy, good laying, very little issues, thrifty on feed, longevity of laying life, moochy and quirky personalities.
> 
> Another is the White Plymouth Rock..another great bird for a beginner and so very many good traits and no bad ones. Big, sooooooo soft, sweet, docile, hardy, excellent lay, longevity of lay, good feed conversion...just the perfect bird for a new flock.


My Buff Leghorn's breed history has Buff Plymouth in her line. In fact, she has a lot of the Rock characteristics like the shorter single comb (which I love better than the oversized floppy FogHorn comb), and she has the Rock cushion. In fact, I'm often asked if she's a Buff Rock but her Leghorn tail gives away her Leghorn breeding. She is a real LUV and just as prolific as her cousin the White Leg but I like that she isn't exhausting herself with the huge sized eggs of the production Whites. We're happy with her MED-LG eggs. Brown or White Legs are a bit skittish because of their blocked vision from huge combs, but our Buff Leg doesn't have that problem which I think better vision keeps her calmer.

Another bird that catches my attention is the Sussex. Apparently the Light Sussex and Speckled Sussex are two excellent egg layers plus can be used for table meat AND have great flock temperaments. IMO the temperaments are our primary interest, than consider productivity second. Our friends have 2 Sussex hens and love their temperament and big eggs.


----------



## Sylvester017

*Orps*



piglett said:


> well i'll jump on in & say this
> my wife & i have 27 Orpingtons most are buffs but 9 are english orpingtons which get really big , i'm talking 15 lbs for a full grown rooster.
> they can take the hot or cold , like to lay year round.
> at this point we feed them breakfast & then we turn them loose in the yard. no need to mow the grass , they eat it as soon as it starts to get over a couple inches tall. if you have a little room orpingtons are tough to beat. now if you wish to keep them cooped up year round in a small area you may wish to look into other breeds.(bantys)
> 
> good luck
> piglett
> wolfeboro,nh


I'm glad to see you kept the Orps as a one-breed flock. Our friends have Buff Orps in a mixed flock and the Orps are unpleasant to their flockmates. Because of their size, they or any heavy LF, can take advantage of smaller or gentler breeds around them. Wise to keep this larger breed amongst its own breedmates. KUDOS


----------



## Sylvester017

*Wyandotte*



CCWriter said:


> I got some of mine from Meyer hatchery too. Their minimum order is four, so you can start out with a very small flock if you want!
> I got my Buff rooster there (over zealous, not too protective or helpful to the hens, but maybe he was just a dud) and three Columbian Wyandottes. The CW's laid great, but they were horrible bullies to my other girls! Gave them to a family member that just wanted a few layers. I am in the process of culling out my Buff's, but now worry about having to deal with the roo for my BA's, after what Roslyn said


Late post but couldn't help adding my 2 cents. Tilly's Nest website talked about a Silver Wyandotte pullet she got at the same time as her Black Silkie to introduce to the flock. For 6 months they tried to give the SW a chance to straighten out but she was causing trouble challenging Tilly for pecking order and it was infectious in the flock as others became mean too - ultimately the SW had to be re-homed to restore calm to the flock. There seems to be 50/50 split pros/cons re Wyandotte reviews so we passed on them.

BAs are big sweet birds but there's always the temptation to bully smaller gentler birds so research helps in advance to plan a well-integrated flock. We learned from experience not to mix Heavy LF with medium or lightweight or gentle or bantam breeds no matter HOW gentle a Heavy LF was said to be. The smaller birds of 2 or 3 lbs just aren't a match for 6 to 9 lbs hens that can take advantage to become dangerous bullies just because they can.

We have a basic rule now to make sure a breed's reputation is non-aggressive and that all hens are 5-lbs or under. The other basic rule is that a flock with over 5-lb birds never surpasses 7-lbs as the limit and again with non-aggressive reputations. As for breeds over 7-lbs like Brahmas or Jersey Giants we don't even consider because our feed budget couldn't handle it - beautiful birds though!


----------



## Sylvester017

*Silkies*



Nutty_Gnome said:


> We started in March of 2012 with 1 bantam black silkie, a cinnamon queen, a buff, and a barred rock. They are all great birds though the silkie seems to be mentally challenged! The kids chase them every day and the birds don't freak out too much over being held. We got them at 7-days-old and were sure to hold them every day. We used freeze-dried mealworms to entice the chickens to follow us around and 'be more friendly'. We expect some eggs to start appearing in August.


Silkies IMO should not be raised as a lone bantam in a LF flock - they do much better with more than one Silkie in a flock.

FOLLOWING IS A KINDLY DEFENSE OF THE SILKIE BREED:
Firstly, Silkies like most crested breeds have vision impairment from their fluffy hoods which makes them skittish as youngsters/juveniles to sudden movement/noise. They have a soft skull that injures easily causing disablement or death so they protect themselves from overhead movements/noise by what may look like erratic darting movements to you - (Why do people allow their children to chase ANY breed of chicken?) 
Secondly, at 2-lb adult weight Silkies are no match for 6-7 lb LF who tend to easily spook and bully gentle Silkies just because they can - so putting Silkies among LF can be hazardous to a little Silkie. Everything in a 2-lb Silkie's world is dangerous to them and they are acutely aware of their diminutive size next to LF or humans.
Thirdly, it takes a special kind of owner to appreciate the gentleness, hardiness, mothering skills, and productivity of these special bantams - they are not toys, they are not objects - they are living intelligent fowl if not abused or thoughtlessly judged as mentally challenged. I have learned there are good reasons for example why a chicken won't walk through a door - we had 4 pullets that never tread farther than the living room door because the rooms beyond had never been explored. Other pullets refused to eat treats out of my hand because I had a foreign object (band-aid) around my finger (not mentally challenged - they were critically aware about something unknown to them). This to me is smart and not a deficient trait.
Fourthly, because Silkies are living animals and not toys, toddlers and young children must be educated about the careful handling of these smaller birds just like any other little pet in the household.
Finally, their antics are entertaining and unique to any breed known. They can make you laugh, surprise you with their digging-to-China dust baths, impress you with their hardiness to trudge through water puddles on a rainy day with the big fowl, industriously forage as well as any other breed, and alert their flockmates to danger. There is nothing so endearing as seeing a Silkie momma leading her foster hatchling ducklings around a backyard and fiercely defend them as if they were her very own layed eggs.

Silkies may not be your particular cup of tea but the more I educated myself about them, the more I came to appreciate them as no smarter and no dumber than other chicken breed - just uniquely different - Smiles


----------



## Sylvester017

*Styrofoam for chickens*



Pathfindersfarm said:


> Isn't that weird, what IS the attraction of styrofoam? I've never met a chicken that didn't like to peck and eat it. Just so odd.
> 
> On the plus side, it doesn't seem to harm them, and in situations where you can't lay your hands on some cabbage, it can be used in a pinch to keep them busy when they're cooped up in the winter and need something to do so they won't peck each other.


I laughed so hard the first time I read about a guy wondering how smart his chickens were eating a styrofoam block in his backyard and a blogger answered not to worry that the 'foam would come out in the same form as it went in - plus the chickens had a bunch of fun entertaining themselves!


----------



## Gd4sumthn

Barred rocks or Astralorpes. Both hardy in most weather and good layers. Buffs are sweet and good moms, my ameracaunas have quite the personalities. My mother in law says always start with sex-links.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sylvester017

CCWriter said:


> I got some of mine from Meyer hatchery too. Their minimum order is four, so you can start out with a very small flock if you want!
> I got my Buff rooster there (over zealous, not too protective or helpful to the hens, but maybe he was just a dud) and three Columbian Wyandottes. The CW's laid great, but they were horrible bullies to my other girls! Gave them to a family member that just wanted a few layers. I am in the process of culling out my Buff's, but now worry about having to deal with the roo for my BA's, after what Roslyn said


I and my egg selling friend haven't had luck with the Orps, 'Lorps, Marans, RIRs, or any of the heavy dual purpose birds. They are big eaters, pushy with gentler flockmates, and Wyandottes we avoid because of the 50/50 chance we'll get a mean one. The bigger fowl are unpredictable as which way their personalities go. If you happen on a good strain of gentle natured LF then there shouldn't be any problems but sometimes you just don't know til they grow up what they'll be like together - some of the bigger LF will aggressively bully gentler or smaller fowl just because they can. I've had to re-home a large mean Marans and a White Leghorn who went ballistic toward everyone in the flock when 2 new pullets were added. You just don't know so we now make sure ALL the flockmates are under 5-lb to give all a fair chance in the politics. Sussex are considered a gentle tempered breed but again they are a very heavy dual purpose bird.

The one type of bird I and my friend have had the most luck with are the APA Ameraucanas and the Easter Eggers. We have both and they are kooky but gentle natured for all their skittishness. OurFlyBabies.com says they always keep Ameraucanas because they accept orphan chicks or injured birds into their flock whereas other breeds are not so willing to integrate strangers. EEs and Amers are very alert and noises and movements can send them darting off but they'll return as soon as you call them back - sort of alert and skittish like Leghorns but more friendly and sweeter to handle. The EEs and Amers are considered egg layers and not broody (5-6 eggs/wk) and get to about 5 to 5.5 lbs - my friend has used the excess larger cockerels for meat.

Besides Ameraucanas my other favorite gentle lightweight LF is the Dominique breed that is considered dual-purpose with average 4+ eggs/wk and is better on the feed bill than the larger Barred Rock (which were created originally from the Dom breed but crossed with game bird to make them bigger than the Dom). We've had both Dom and BRs but I like under 5-lb gentle breeds for feed economy and good flock integration. However, any egg laying breeds under 4-lb start having wilder or flightier personalities and harder to tame or control in an open yard - Jaerhons, Campines, Fayoumis, etc.

All breeds are beautiful whatever anyone chooses but I'm just sharing what can happen on the other side of the coin - Smiles.


----------



## joneal

I'm so new I don't know how to work this site. My question is what breed is referred to as a "black"?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

Oh dear, so many. There's Black sex links which are a hybrid and bred for egg production, can also be called black stars or something of those lines. But A lot of birds who are black have black in their name. Could you tell us more about the breed you are thinking of? That can narrow it down.


----------



## Sylvester017

*"Blacks"*



joneal said:


> I'm so new I don't know how to work this site. My question is what breed is referred to as a "black"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Besides "Black" being used in the title of a chicken like "Black Australorp" or "Black Jersey Giant" or "Black Star" or "Swedish Black Hen" or "White Faced Black Spanish" there is also a reference to birds that are melanistic. Melanistic is that pigment gene in certain chicken breeds causing skin, combs, wattles, legs, toes, muscles, beaks, eyes to have the heavy dark pigment (Silkies, Swedish Black Hens, and Ayam Cemani have this melanistic characteristic).


----------

